# Brigalow Apple Cider .



## wynnum1 (28/1/11)

Made *Brigalow* Apple *Cider* with 2 cans 26L 2 kg sugar has unpleasent aftertaste , Could this be artifical sweetners they put in the mix.Hoping will inprove when carbinates in bottles or may have to mix with lemmonade to kill taste ,was going to add the extra water to make 36 L.


----------



## j1gsaw (28/1/11)

Brigalow is barf mate imo, i wouldnt expect too much from it. Your better off using the black rock cider kit, or even making a cider from scratch.


----------



## bignath (28/1/11)

j1gsaw said:


> Brigalow is barf mate imo, i wouldnt expect too much from it. Your better off using the black rock cider kit, or even making a cider from scratch.




Yep i agree.

Just my 2c, but i would much rather drink a beer made from the "home brand" cans than Brigalow. I reckon from a branding point of view, it's pretty much the worst thing anyone could do for their brews.

When i used kits, particularly when i was a little younger, i would experiment with the brigalow stuff, and to this day, i have never made anything drinkable from 'em.

as i said though, just my two cents.

There have been a few posts about ciders lately, see if a search can pull something up by brewing one from scratch...

Nath


----------



## InCider (28/1/11)

Wynnum, that was the first kit I ever made - 26th of January 2006!

It sure has that artificial sweetner taste. I made it a second time, but as you've already noticed, it's the kind of brew you'd hope for an infection, so you had a reason to toss it.

As Nath said, go the Blackrock and you'll never go back.  

InCider.


----------



## manticle (28/1/11)

18 L of cheap safeway preservative free juice + decent dry yeast is the easiest fermented beverage you will ever make and will cost little more than a spruced up kit. Safeway preserve free juice in 3L bottles are ridiculously cheap.

pour in, add yeast, ferment. Easier than a tin of goop and much, much tastier.


----------



## wynnum1 (29/1/11)

Brigalow Apple Cider kits were $5 when coles discontinued home brew .Cider has no sweetness could the yeast change the artifical sweetner why put that crap in ,have 2 coopers ginger beer $5 each and they also have that crap in them


----------



## Ben Crossman (29/1/11)

The artificial sweetener is used as it doesnt ferment, meaning it is possible to sweeten the cider/ ginger beer, then bottle it without it exploding.


----------



## wynnum1 (29/1/11)

Only problem is its not sweet in a previous topic its mentions sweetner was put in seperate packet and you had option of not adding but with mixed in goes through fermenting stage so can yeast chemicaly alter the sweetner .If you wanted artiffical sweetner would the bottling stage be the best time to add .


----------



## REDSTRIPEMAGIC (12/2/11)

wynnum1 said:


> Made *Brigalow* Apple *Cider* with 2 cans 26L 2 kg sugar has unpleasent aftertaste , Could this be artifical sweetners they put in the mix.Hoping will inprove when carbinates in bottles or may have to mix with lemmonade to kill taste ,was going to add the extra water to make 36 L.




first - some problems i can see here is you added only 26L of water for one can. you have to have 17 liters total so with 2 cans you have to have a total of 34 litles of water.

second - when tasting it, it will be alot better if you give it time after bottling it. even beer it doesn't taste good as you are doing the first process of making a beer.

really i can not see any problem with Brigalow apple cider and really its the only one out there. i have never seen the blackrock one. does it come in a bigger tin then brigalow.


----------



## haysie (23/5/11)

Reading that I dont hold much hope at all. Didnt brew on the weekend so today I thought I would use that Brigalow thing I got for xmas. Mixed it up with half a kilo of ldme (no white sugar in this house). 8 litres of aldi apple juice and 15 litres of r/o water. Pitched the yeast and nutrient in the can but have some standby 1056. 1050 on the hydro. Its all fun.


----------



## Mark J W (8/4/18)

manticle said:


> 18 L of cheap safeway preservative free juice + decent dry yeast is the easiest fermented beverage you will ever make and will cost little more than a spruced up kit. Safeway preserve free juice in 3L bottles are ridiculously cheap.
> 
> pour in, add yeast, ferment. Easier than a tin of goop and much, much tastier.



I'd like to try this, could you tell me do you add a 1kg of sugar with the juice or do you just rely on the Apple Juices sugar content?


----------

